# [Chaosium] 'Dead Light' for Call of Cthulhu is back, and better - now features two unsettling encounters on the road



## Michael O'Brien (Dec 9, 2019)

DEAD LIGHT AND OTHER DARK TURNS contains two scenarios dealing with the theme of roadside adventure, along with six story seeds for the Keeper to expand and develop.

In the classic 'Dead Light' scenario, now revised, a chance encounter with a distressed young woman leads the investigators into the hideous aftermath of a crime gone terribly wrong. While in the brand-new 'Saturnine Chalice' scenario, seeking help from a nearby homeowner after their vehicle runs out of gas traps the investigators in a house where nothing is quite what it seems.

Available in PDF now, with print to follow:

Dead Light and Other Dark Turns - PDF
Also available in PDF from DriveThruRPG:

Dead Light and Other Dark Tales - Chaosium | Call of Cthulhu 7th Edition | DriveThruRPG.com
*So What's New in this Version of Dead Light?




*

This new edition of _Dead Light_ features new art throughout by Magda Meiszczak, Doruk Golcu, and Caleb Cleveland, with the scenario revised and reorganized to address a few minor issues in the original (such as the reference to an NPC, Walter the Pump Jockey, who does not actually appear in the scenario). We have included five player handouts providing further insight into the plot and agendas of the characters concerned.

In addition, the book includes a new scenario, _Saturnine Chalice_, by Matthew Sanderson, which also takes place during a roadside stop that leads to danger and mystery. Carrying on the roadside theme of both Dead Light and Saturnine Chalice are six new adventure seeds, each with ideas for encounters on the road that Keepers can use as inspiration for short sidetracks, one night games, or to develop into full-blown scenarios.


----------

